# Cool Pumpkin Carvings



## crhoades (Oct 6, 2005)

http://www.pumpkingutter.com

Not advocating Halloween - just admire it as artwork...


----------



## SolaScriptura (Oct 6, 2005)

How does someone actually carve a pumpkin like that? That is amazing!


----------



## gwine (Oct 6, 2005)

It's quite simple, really. You just cut away everything that doesn't look like what you want (writing as one who can't draw a straight line with a ruler on both sides of the pencil.)


----------



## LadyFlynt (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gwine_
> It's quite simple, really. You just cut away everything that doesn't look like what you want



I'd be left with the guts...pie anyone?


----------



## turmeric (Oct 7, 2005)

You get a template, use a small awl to poke holes in the pumpkin along the lines on the paper, then use one of those pumpkin-carving sets with the little knife and cut along between the holes. I actually did it one year and I'm legally blind. It's do-able!


Okay, I didn't do anything like THAT stuff on the website!

[Edited on 10-7-2005 by turmeric]


----------



## crhoades (Oct 7, 2005)

How to make a fancy pumpkin carving

Has cool sound as well...


----------



## ANT (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> How to make a fancy pumpkin carving
> 
> Has cool sound as well...



That was cool!


----------

